# Probleme mit Pulseaudio

## k-b

Irgendwie bekomme ich pulseaudio nicht zum laufen.

Ich nutze KDE 4.2 und habe mich an die Anleitung gehalten: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/PulseAudio

ALSA ist als modul im kernel und auch geladen.

pulseaudio ist runlevel default. 

ich bin in der gruppe pulse und pulse-access.

Aber: Wenn ich es das erste mal starte, kommt ein Fehler. Wenn ich das zweite mal starte mit root, dann wird wohl dieser socket erstellt. Dann kann ich immer noch keinen Sound wiedergeben. Wenn ich dann nochmal ohne root-Rechte starte, dann kommt kein Fehler mehr, ich kann anscheinend auch abspielen (kommt zumindest kein Fehler) aber ich höre nichts.

Habe auch schon in den Multimediaeinstellungen von KDE alle Karten mal mit dem Test-Button ausprobiert..

```
kb1@kbcentrino ~ $ pulseaudio 

W: core-util.c: setpriority(): Permission denied

W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted

W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0         

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0         

E: module-protocol-stub.c: Failed to create socket directory '/tmp/.esd/socket': Operation not permitted

E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-esound-protocol-unix" (argument: ""): initialization failed.

E: main.c: Module load failed.                                                                          

E: main.c: failed to initialize daemon.
```

```
kb1@kbcentrino ~ $ emerge -a kopete

Ckb1@kbcentrino ~ $ sudo pulseaudio

W: main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
```

```
kb1@kbcentrino ~ $ pulseaudio

W: core-util.c: setpriority(): Permission denied

W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_NICE, (31, 31)) failed: Operation not permitted

W: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0

```

Wenn mit root gestartet:

```

kb1@kbcentrino ~/downloads $ aplay -Dpulse instrument1.wav 

*** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused      

aplay: main:583: audio open error: Connection refused      
```

Wenn danach ohne root gestartet:

```
kb1@kbcentrino ~/downloads $ aplay -Dpulse instrument1.wav 

Playing WAVE 'instrument1.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 22000 Hz, Mono
```

aber es kommt nichts!

Wenn ich dann die erste normal gestartete Instanz beende, kann ich es weder als root noch als normaler User wieder starten..

```
kb1@kbcentrino ~ $ sudo pulseaudio

Password:

W: main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).

E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy

E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_27d8_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
```

```
kb1@kbcentrino ~ $ sudo pulseaudio

W: main.c: This program is not intended to be run as root (unless --system is specified).

E: alsa-util.c: Error opening PCM device hw:0: Device or resource busy

E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "device_id=0 sink_name=alsa_output.pci_8086_27d8_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0"): initialization failed.

ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0

```

.asoundrc

```

pcm.pulse {

    type pulse

}

ctl.pulse {

    type pulse

}

```

Desweiteren finde ich in Amarok 2 irgendwie keine Optionen um einzustellen worüber er sich wiedergeben soll. Doch das erst mal nur am Rande.

----------

## musv

Genau das war auch mein Problem und hat mich letztendlich zum Wechsel auf OSS4 gebracht. Helfen konnte mir vor einem halben Jahr auch niemand. Ich fand Pulseaudio aber sowieso irgendwie "unhandlich" und verbuggt. Die Richtigkeit meiner Entscheidung auf OSS4 zu wechseln, bestätigt mir Dein Beitrag. 

Möglichkeiten für Dich: 

1. Du willst eigentlich nur Sound abspielen - wie ist egal:

Schmeiß Pulseaudio runter. Spiel den Sound nur über alsa ab. Esd, arts usw. braucht man nicht. Dmix kann alsa per default.

2. Dir ist es wichtig, dass du die Lautstärke der einzelnen Applikationen unabhängig von der Gesamtlautstärke ändern kannst:

Dann solltest du OSS4 probieren. Installation und Konfiguration ist simpel. Erfordert aber ein Remerge aller Soundanwendungen mit dem OSS-Useflag. Außerdem musst du Alsa aus dem Kernel verbannen. Irgendwelche Soundserver (Pulseaudio, esd, arts, usw. brauchst du auch hier nicht). 

3. Du willst die Audiostreams im laufenden Betrieb auf andere Devices oder übers Netz schicken. 

Das ist eigentlich die einzige mir bekannte Daseinsberechtigung für Pulseaudio. In dem Fall viel Glück.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

ich hab mich auch mit Pulseaudio rumgeschlagen, weil ich es eigentlich einen recht guten eindruck macht. Ich wollte die Soundausgabe von einem PC, auf dem ich gelegentlich Radio via DVB höre auf einen 2ten Rechner übertragen. Letztlich klappte die Einrichtung auch auf einem 32-Bit System perfekt. Mein 64-Bit System wollte nur nicht so recht den Stream empfangen. Irgendwann hab ich es dann aufgegeben weil mir diverse Autocofigurationsmöglichkeiten und eben der Umstand zu schaffen machte, das Pulseaudio recht "komplex" ist. Z.B. muss man es bei jedem Programm einstellen und oder es mit dem Pulseaudio-Useflag übersetzen usw..

Ein anderer Aspekt es nicht zu benutzen war mir die Sicherheit.

So hab ich mich dann entschieden einfach das DVB-Programm übers Netzwerk zu streamen wenn ich es denn brauche :)

Nun zu deinem Problem:

Bist du Mitglied in der pulse und pulse-access Gruppe, oh ja bist du. Dann lege /tmp/.esd/socket an...

```
#touch /tmp/.esd/socket
```

und ändere mit chown und chgrp die eigentümer bzw. gruppenrechte.

```
# chown pulse:pulse-access /tmp/.esd/socket
```

Und überprüfe deine  /etc/pulse/default.pa, ob da auch die von dir benötigten Module geladen werden. Weiter Informationen findest du in der Dokumentation von pulseaudio.org unter PerfectSetup.

----------

## Inte

 *k-b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kb1@kbcentrino ~ $ pulseaudio 
> 
> ...

 Da ist noch der Socket vorhanden und wird nicht überschrieben.

Schau ob noch irgendwo ein PulseAudio-Prozess läuft, beende ihn und entferne den Socket und den Ordner .esd. PulseAudio überschreibt den nicht, da noch ein Prozess laufen könnte.

 *k-b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Ckb1@kbcentrino ~ $ sudo pulseaudio
> 
> ...

 Als root solltest Du PulseAudio nur über das init-skript starten und das eigentlich auch nur, wenn Du den Rechner als StreamingServer benutzt.

 *k-b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kb1@kbcentrino ~ $ pulseaudio
> 
> ...

 Das sieht soweit gut aus.

 *k-b wrote:*   

> Wenn mit root gestartet:
> 
> ```
> kb1@kbcentrino ~/downloads $ aplay -Dpulse instrument1.wav 
> 
> ...

 Hier scheint PulseAudio nicht zu laufen.

 *k-b wrote:*   

> Wenn danach ohne root gestartet:
> 
> ```
> kb1@kbcentrino ~/downloads $ aplay -Dpulse instrument1.wav 
> 
> ...

 Hier solltest Du nochmal Deine Lautstärkeeinstellungen überprüfen.

 *k-b wrote:*   

> Wenn ich dann die erste normal gestartete Instanz beende, kann ich es weder als root noch als normaler User wieder starten..
> 
> ```
> kb1@kbcentrino ~ $ sudo pulseaudio
> 
> ...

 Der Fehler ist mir noch nicht  untergekommen.

 *k-b wrote:*   

> .asoundrc
> 
> ```
> 
> pcm.pulse {
> ...

 

Hier empfehle ich noch folgendes zu ergänzen:

```
# PulseAudio to be the default device for ALSA

pcm.!default {

    type pulse

}

ctl.!default {

    type pulse

}
```

----------

## k-b

Vielen Dank! Den ersten und letzten Tip konnte ich beherzigen, jetzt funktioniert es!  :Smile: 

----------

